# Temporary license/gun purchase



## Cavere

I've lived in utah for 1.5 years but never bothered to switch my license due to laziness and couldn't find my birth certificates after we moved. Well I discovered that I need an actual utah ID to purchase in utah so I found my certificates in twenty minutes (amazing what a little motivation can do!) and went to the DMV. 

I have a temp paper license (with a photo) until the actual comes in4-6 weeks. But is a temp valid for the purchase of a firearm?

Normally I'd be alright with waiting but there's a local gun show this weekend and I'm hoping for a few sales/larger selection.


----------



## denner

Purchasing a Gun in Utah | Utah Department of Public Safety


----------



## Cavere

Yes I read that already. I typically won't ask questions that are answered with a google search. I know the paper license is valid id but its a little sketchy without the plastic copy.


----------



## TOF

Why do you suppose the State would issue a useless Tempory License?

If your temporary is not valid of what value is it.

It is my belief it is equivalent to the plastic in all except material. The only way you can satisfactorily answer the question is to purchase a gun using it or not.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cavere

So no issues using the paper license. I walked in, decided on the m&p 9c. Twenty minutes from when I entered I was leaving with my pistol. Only took that long because the guy buying an AR in front of me was using cash.


----------

